# Introversion vs Extraversion



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Octavian said:


> Yes. Even with the Extroverts I like, I have to take a break from them.


No. Otherwise extroverts would suck energy from each other and wouldn't do well. You get tired socializing. No one is taking anything from you. I get tired after enough time around people. They don't take anything from me.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Someone mentioned introverts are more sensitive to mental stimulation than extroverts and I find that incredibly true. You could also say introverts prefer to process longer than extroverts. 

I can't speak for extroverts but as an introvert I'm quiet but not socially awkward or shy which some people seem to take quietness as being. I merely prefer to collect information rather than expel it unless specifically asked. Forming subconscious impressions of information into spoken words and saying them takes a lot of effort. It's like I think in one language but have to talk in another with no perfect translation, and then I have my Ti dom that doesn't want to waste a single word which some people take as being brisk and robotic, equating it to being socially retarded. I guess it is in a way. Extroverts tend to expect me to expand on every topic beyond the specific question. I don't because I formulate thoughts best in my head, not by speaking them out loud. I don't need to hear my words in order to process them efficiently.

I can only interact people for so long before I hit a literal mental wall. Sometimes I see it coming, other times it just hits. When it does hit I start to shut down like a windows computer bugging the crap out of you for a restart to install updates. A mental gate slams shut and I'm pulled under a mental fog of collected data that's demanding to be mulled over and sorted. My mind works best at this memory sorting and dumping process when it's alone, it can focus on one idea without interruption and fully processes the thing before moving on to the next thing, rinse and repeat. 

If I'm bothered over and over and unable to retreat or have time alone, that constant stream of external information I'm continually gathering builds pressure like rush hour traffic with angry drivers honking and cursing at a road block for hours on end while the line only grows. Physical afflictions appear if I go days or a week without being able to find a place to relax and be alone. I can't sleep, I gain weight, I get agitated, I get a pounding headache, I lock myself in bathrooms and break down into tears wanting to tear out of my own skin. (That is only under very extreme circumstances, normally I just stop paying attention and eventually get a little grumpy). Crowded areas are some of the worst because of the constant movement and activity, my mind is always on hyper alert when there's so much movement and activity going on.

I don't hate social interaction or shy away from it, I can just only stand it for so long before I need to get away and do my own thing for a bit, to go home and plug in my battery, sort info to make conclusions and closure, and reboot. Then I'm ready to be around people again to gather more experiences and info.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

monemi said:


> No. Otherwise extroverts would suck energy from each other and wouldn't do well. You get tired socializing. No one is taking anything from you. I get tired after enough time around people. They don't take anything from me.


Kind of feely aren't you.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

For myself, I can say that I have some extrovert qualities, such as loving to be around a decent company of people rather than be alone, and I can also be somewhat talkative, but it cannot go on for too long.

It's as if all the information in the external world has to go through myself at first, I need to take some time to develop opinions, thoughts and reasons for anything that happens in the external world, and when the information from the external becomes too abundant, leaving me no time "to settle it in", I become increasingly smothered by this and need to take a break, otherwise I become physically sick from this (headache, drowsiness, irritation, stress etc.)

This is because if I don't have time "to settle in" that information, it makes me feel confused and unreal. 

However, as soon as I have exactly figured out why I am in some place, why is that good for me to spend time in there, what exactly is the place and what can I do in there, I become energized and might even exhibit some extroverted characteristics. The same goes with plans in the future - if I have a clear idea of them, I become anxious to make them happen.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Extroverts are drawn towards the object and give it the highest credibility and meaning while introverts distrust the object and try to strip it of its influence.

In their extremes there are the bubbly people telling your their life stories after 5 seconds of having met while on the other hand you've extremely withdrawn people who keep to themselves or die of an anxiety attack.

To a degree shyness and outgoingness are related to inherent extroverted/introverted inclinations but not the point people like to make it seem. Neither extremes are healthy adjustments of the psyche and should be overcome by all means.

I'd not take shyness/outgoingness as absolute evidence of a person's true inclination, although it can be an indicator.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't understand this contrast between being focused on the object vs focusing on the subject. Could someone explain this in more detail with an example please.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I don't understand this contrast between being focused on the object vs focusing on the subject. Could someone explain this in more detail with an example please.


You are the subject, everything else is the object... Think grammatical construction: "I like apples." I am the subject, and what I like is apples. If you make it personal, "I love my wife." 

Now, if you take what the other guy said literally, one could understand it quite negatively--as if I were trying to strip my wife of her influence. But that would be overstating the case. It's more like when I apply my values, or seek to understand them, or "express" them, I don't go by what others say or how they feel, or take on board their words or advice at face value. Let's try a hypothetical for instance. I'm feeling down. My friend comes to me, and says, "I really feel for you." I think "no you don't. You have no idea what I'm feeling." But if I said that, he would try to get me to tell him how I'm feeling. But what I'm feeling doesn't have anything to do with him, so I would refuse. In fact, I would feel that I was intruding on him by forcing him to listen to my griping or whatever I'm feeling that's making me feel down. I don't have a right to bug him that way--and if ever I do express it, I am likely afterwards to either feel guilt--depending on how he responded, or to feel like I revealed too much, and I shouldn't have (either because I don't trust him enough, of fear about how he now feels about me, or who he may tell...)

I'm guessing that introverted thinking operates in a similar vein, only in non-personal and more conceptual ways. I know my wife doesn't put much stock in simplified systems--things that say "follow this plan, and you will have success." She is more liable to start picking it apart. She would rather not have someone else tell her what or how to think or approach subjects, but would rather work out her own system of dealing with things. I'm not Ti, so I can't really describe it very well. Sorry. But if you can imagine how you react to Te doms when they are expounding on their things, that might give you an idea. I'm also not at all able to explain how Ni and Si operate either. 

One thing I've noticed in comparing how I communicate vs. Fe types, is that I tend to describe others in terms of myself. I use "I feel" more than "how do you feel". Or, "I feel <this> when you do <that>", whereas my Fe family members tend to just bluntly say "You make me feel <this>". In other words, their focus is on what I do or say, whereas my focus is almost always on how I feel about what they said or did. I have to tell you, this last point is like a trigger. When conversations start to turn this direction, they can ramp up very quickly. I don't know how to respond to those "you" statements. If they once said, "I feel terrible when you do that", they would probably be shocked at my immediate reaction to such a statement, because it would be like deflating a balloon, the tension would go away so fast. My poor wife, though, with her inferior Fe always uses accusatory Fe statements that just leave me confused and feeling blindsided--because what she says never matches what I was trying to do--and, in fact, it's frequently the opposite. So my typical reply is to try to explain what I was really trying to do, which just upsets her more. But if ever she said "I feel bad when you..." I would immediately understand what she was getting at. I've tried to explain this a few times, but it seems that some Fe types (Ti-Fe in my case, oh, and Fe-Ti daughters) just don't get it...

I wonder how Ti types talk vs. Te types?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Octavian said:


> Kind of feely aren't you.


Human. Yes. I'm human.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Erbse said:


> Extroverts are drawn towards the object and give it the highest credibility and meaning while introverts distrust the object and try to strip it of its influence.
> 
> In their extremes there are the bubbly people telling your their life stories after 5 seconds of having met while on the other hand you've extremely withdrawn people who keep to themselves or die of an anxiety attack.
> 
> ...


Extraverts don't necessarily share their personal lives with people. In the business world or people I don't plan on seeing much of, I certainly don't share much. They know my face and share the real world with me. I'd prefer to keep some space and privacy.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

monemi said:


> Extraverts don't necessarily share their personal lives with people. In the business world or people I don't plan on seeing much of, I certainly don't share much. They know my face and share the real world with me. I'd prefer to keep some space and privacy.


Those were caricature examples.



> I don't understand this contrast between being focused on the object vs focusing on the subject. Could someone explain this in more detail with an example please.


The object is everything outside of the self (subject). It can literally be anything that can be grasped through our senses in any way, shape or form. Simplistically seen - it'd be unlikely for introverts to get super thrilled about some 'amazing car' driving by or even care about it much if at all while others immediately go "woah dude, look at that! It's amazing!". Assuming both, an extrovert and introvert were to get excited about the same thing chances are it'd be for entirely different reasons.

Extroverts are drawn in by the object and bestowed with the utmost value on their part while introverts loath the object and try to deny its power by devaluing it however necessary. The two polarities have inherently different value systems by which they measure usefulness among plenty other things.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Erbse said:


> Those were caricature examples.


Unfortunately that have been used in derogatory and belittling ways enough times on here that it's become oppressive.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

monemi said:


> Unfortunately that have been used in derogatory and belittling ways enough times on here that it's become oppressive.


Thus the reason I practically gave up on educating folks on the matter :mellow:


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

It is true though kiddies, do not be entirely introverted or extraverted. You'll regret it later on in life.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> So basically how "lonely" you are? I.e. If you're an E then being alone with no social contact will drain you?
> 
> Also, is it a requirement to mix with LOTS of people? What conditions are necessary but not sufficient (and vice-versa)?


Lets say that when I interact with people and the interaction is interesting I am on 100% of energy. (Ne and Fe are "glad")
If I am alone and yet I have a lot of information to consume, I am on 80% of energy (Ne)
If I am alone and bored, I am on 40% of energy (Ti will sort out and reanalyze all the infinite amount of information)

p.s. "energy" as a figure of speech. I am certainly energized with a big amount of information and new people. The more the better.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

"There's a party in that room! Let's go all night! What do you say?!"

Introvert 










Extrovert:


----------

